

Ask PG: Can you explain the new features? - michael_dorfman

I notice that karma on comments is now hidden, and that some comments have an orange dot.  I've also noticed that some user names on submissions are green.  There may be other changes I haven't noticed.<p>Could you (or somebody) give a brief rundown of the changes, and the intent?
======
rtbyr
speculation is rife over here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2434333>

n00bs have green names, probably you can only see points on comments if you
have enough karma, and so on.

~~~
michael_dorfman
I've seen the speculation; I was hoping that PG might weigh in with some
actual facts.

------
latch
Probably best to just wait until the experiment is over and then explain what
was tried, what [seemed to] work and what [seemed not to] work. Especially
since some of the changes are having short lives (orange dot).

------
jfarmer
Just a test to see how my name looks. I've been green names and orange dots.
Anything else?

